# VANCOUVER | 1335 Howe Street | +100m | 40 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

1335 Howe is a new condo development by Onni Group of Companies currently in preconstruction at 1335 Howe Street, Vancouver. The development is scheduled for completion in 2020. Sales for available units range in price from $1,500,000 to over $2,589,900. 1335 Howe has a total of 120 units. Sizes range from 985 to 1715 square feet.




























https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/1335-howe


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...-1335-howe-street-m-40s-onni-ibi-group.27472/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Crane is up

IMG_3631 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



IMG_3632 by City Of Rain, on Flickr



IMG_3635 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5135 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5120 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5118 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9663 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9661 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9658 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9655 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9651 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9646 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9644 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_9642 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_4587 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4588 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4589 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4590 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4592 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4594 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4595 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4597 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4598 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4599 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4600 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4684 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4687 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_4688 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## carewser (Mar 12, 2005)

Yellow Fever said:


>


I love this picture, it makes the building look about 700 feet tall when in reality it will be half that hno:


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2122 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2124 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2125 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2126 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2127 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2128 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2130 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2189 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2190 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6880 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6881 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6882 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6885 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7002 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7004 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7005 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

carewser said:


> I love this picture, it makes the building look about 700 feet tall when in reality it will be half that hno:


I agree. That would be a nice height for this location btw.
The official documents in the link put it at 378 ft or 115 meter. That means the floors are quite low. I would epect such a building to be 500 ft.

https://rezoning.vancouver.ca/applications/1335howe/documents/projectstats.pdf 
https://rezoning.vancouver.ca/applications/1335howe/index.htm


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8260 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8261 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8264 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8306 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8312 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_8314 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

092 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
093 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
094 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
095 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
096 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
097 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
114 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

